# Got a worrying phone call ... praying



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

My sister is in hospital in early labour today with her third child. 

She is 8 wks early. 

Just praying and crossing my fingers at the moment that mum and bub will be alright.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh man!
I hope your sister and her baby is ok :grouphug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks Alyssa, I'll keep everyone updated


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

will be praying


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Oh no--I sure hope everything turns out to be okay! :hug: for your sister and :hug: one for you...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh gosh,,I will say some prayers for mother and child. That's so scary.


----------



## Tog Lovers (Oct 10, 2007)

Oh My. Will be praying that your sister and the little one do just fine. They can do wonders now.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I will be thinking about both of them. Make sure that the doctors get a steroid shot into her to help the babies lungs develop.

I went into preterm with all of mine at 31 weeks, 26 weeks, and 24 weeks, respectively. I was on magnesium sulfate IV and then on trubutaline injections until time to deliver to stop the labor. Although the meds are NASTY and make you feel aweful - they do really help. I know how hard this is on your sister. 

Good luck :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am praying for them to..... ray: :hug:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

ray: 
I hope everything goes ok with her Keren!

At first when I seen the title I thought it was maybe about Kez.. how is she doing?


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm praying for everything to work out well.

Are they trying to stop her from delivering this early? Or is this baby coming no matter what?

I, too, went into early labor at 25 weeks with my second and shortly after that with my third. I spent months on bedrest and in the hospital on mag sulfate and getting terbutaline shots around the clock plus steroid injections to help my sons lungs develop. kelebek is right - it was awful but so worth it when my boys were delivered healthy. They are 18 and 16 now.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

So last night her water's started to break, and they were monitoring her and were going to fly her to canberra or sydney if it progressed. Then turns out last night they decided to give her something to stop the baby coming ... that worked and she's still in one piece today. But now they think they are going to give her something to induce the baby ... its all very confusing but will let you know when I know more


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow that does sound very frustrating.. :shocked: ..they can't make up there minds.....
I am still praying for them ....that they... will be OK.... ray: :hug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Sis has been flown out to Canberra hospital, we have her two boys here for now until when we are not sure. 

She is quite sick and we expect to have baby by tomorrow morning.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm praying for you. I can't personally relate as I don't have kids but my family members have had some issues with this similar situation.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Prayers coming from Ohio!


----------

